# Viva Glam VI lipstick and lipglass



## mandragora (Sep 20, 2007)

VG VI lipstick alone in natural light






VG VI lipglass alone in natural light (sorry, it's a bit blurry).





VG VI l/g over l/s in natural light


----------

